# erledigt!



## MichaGio (5. Okt 2007)

Bitte löschen!

Es ist erledigt! Aber leider ohne überhaupt keine Hilfe im Forum.

Im Forum habe ich überhupt keine Hilfe gekriegt, sondern nur Verarschen.


----------



## MichaGio (11. Okt 2007)

Bitte löschen! 

Es ist erledigt! Aber leider ohne überhaupt keine Hilfe im Forum. 

Im Forum habe ich überhupt keine Hilfe gekriegt, sondern nur Verarschen.


----------



## Evil-Devil (11. Okt 2007)

Das dir noch keiner geholfen hat liegt vielleicht daran das man anhand deiner Problembeschreibung nicht wirklich versteht wo das Problem ist. Du sprichst was von irgendwelchen Textdateien in denen Werte drin stehen, was du aber mit denen machst und ob du was mit denen machst und all sowas wird nicht von dir erwähnt.

Evil


----------



## Marco13 (11. Okt 2007)

Falls du schonmal unter dem Namen "Angelo" hier warst: Du hast es damals schon nicht geschafft, dein Problem zu vermitteln - offenbar in keinen der 8 foren, wo du die Frage gepostet hast. Also lass es bleiben und such' dir nen anderen Job.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=48186&highlight=kugeln

Falls du NICHT Angelo bist: Lies' dir mal die Antworten zu den Oben verlinkten Threads durch.... vielleicht helfen sie dir ja.


----------



## Marco13 (11. Okt 2007)

Vielleicth hilft auch das
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=47253&highlight=kugeln


----------

